# old rusty camel back  with alum rims ???



## hotrod62 (Mar 11, 2012)

just picked this baby up today looks like and old camel back ??? maybe 1920's or 30's not sure of year or the mfg any idea's has 28'' alum rims  ...


----------



## chitown (Mar 11, 2012)

Congrats on one sweet ride.

I'd say late 20's or early 30's ??? The tires may help narrow down a bit. I think the US Royal Chains chain patterned tires were introduced in the 30's but not sure on that. Your chainring looks similar to Peerless?

THOSE RIMS ARE AMAZING! Racine made!!! I'd love to know more about those.

eta:

Here's a link to a patent for aluminum rims filed in 1923!!! out of Racine too. so I'm thinking those are pretty rare rims you've got there.

http://www.google.com/patents?id=zHRDAAAAEBAJ&zoom=4&dq=1484844&pg=PA1#v=onepage&q=1484844&f=false


----------



## OldRider (Mar 11, 2012)

Thats almost identical to a early 40s CCM frame, I recognize the bolt on rear stays. But everything else does not belong then. I know of only Hercules and CCM that did the rear stays that way, but there might well be others. Do your pedals say made by Phillips?


----------



## hotrod62 (Mar 11, 2012)

pedals have  ideal dsmco ?  hard to make it out on the sides   the pedal blocks have ideal stamped on them also , looks to be new departure hubs


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 11, 2012)

This would be the second time I've seen those spoke nipples. They are the same on My 22 Columbia but unfortunately My dog ate 5 of the nipples and I had to sub with some different ones. I have a set of wood clad rims with the same profile but they are steel instead of aluminum. What is the width on those rims?


----------



## comet77 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Rims*



chitown said:


> Congrats on one sweet ride.
> 
> I'd say late 20's or early 30's ??? The tires may help narrow down a bit. I think the US Royal Chains chain patterned tires were introduced in the 30's but not sure on that. Your chainring looks similar to Peerless?
> 
> ...




Hello. I live 30 minutes from Racine, and a collector Racine history, and never seen those rims or heard of them. Pretty amazing find. I can assure you those are extremely rare rims. Good luck on the bike project, I just got hooked on these old bikes a year ago, and just about got my first one done. Ron


----------

